# Santa Fe Steamliner transfer decals



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Hello everyone. I joined these forums to find help for my problem. I hope you all can help me out.

I bought three LGB Santa Fe streamline passenger cars from an eBay auction a few months back. The cars were in great shape and they were the blank passenger cars that came with the dry transfer decals that you apply to the car depending on the railroad of your liking. Since mine was part of the Santa Fe set, I tried to apply those decals to the cars. Unfortunately, the decals were so old that, despite following the directions and pressing very firmly to transfer them to the car, they ended up often not transfering completely or falling apart during the process.


Now let me get to my reason for being here. I'm no slouch with modeling tools and crafts and have thought that I could stencil airbrush the Santa Fe logo onto the train cars, but I want/need it to look and fit the exact size of the original decals (since in some places the decals applied, but not entirely). I, unfortunately, don't have any remaining unused decal to scan and use as a template. I was hoping that someone on this forum might have these decals that they could scan, then supply me with a high res (preferably 300dpi) scan of the dry-transfer decals from one of their LGB Santa Fe streamline passenger car sets? I'm open to alternate solutions or to third-party decal packs, but as of yet I haven't seen any.

So, now that you know my story, could someone help a guy out?

Thanks!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I can help with water slide decals... Click on the link below in my signature lines. Here's a sample.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan's decals are excellent. I have used them on several projects. Follow his instructions and then sit back and enjoy the new look. 


Chuck N


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If they are dry transfers, as opposed to stickers that LGB has been prone to use, then you should be able to pull them back off the car with a little tape. Start with the least sticky (masking or Scotch), and gradually increase to duct tape if they're particularly stubborn. Failing that, some "friendly persuasion" from a plastic toothpick or other non-marring tool can be of use to scrape them off. Then you're free to use whoever's decals. 

Later, 

K


----------



## shadowvfx (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I will contact you about the decals in a bit. The cars are at my parent's house in Cali and I'm not going to be there until July.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Vinyl transfers are another option. G-Scale Graphics


----------

